# Riley Hopkins 6/4 is it a good deal?



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been searching for a 6 color screen printing press with micro registration that I could afford. I have come across this press, that the guy says he will sell for $2500, including skidding, as it is already crated up and ready to ship. Do you guys think this is a good deal?

http://i22.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/fd/2f/1b05_1.GIF

http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fd/2f/18a8_1.GIF


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

omnicow said:


> I've been searching for a 6 color screen printing press with micro registration that I could afford. I have come across this press, that the guy says he will sell for $2500, including skidding, as it is already crated up and ready to ship. Do you guys think this is a good deal?
> 
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/fd/2f/1b05_1.GIF
> 
> http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fd/2f/18a8_1.GIF


Well a new one is about $3800. So not bad if it's in good condition which it seems like it is in the picture, but would need to see in person too to make sure everything holds registration. Overall, not bad.

Edit: I think the press is called "Aero, by Riley Hopkins."


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't see it in person, as it is far away (it's in Florida, I'm in Kentucky) which also raises another concern of, will I actually get the press after I send the money? Being in Kentucky though really limits my options, as there is a very limited market to find good used screen printing equipment in such a rural state.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

omnicow said:


> I can't see it in person, as it is far away (it's in Florida, I'm in Kentucky) which also raises another concern of, will I actually get the press after I send the money? Being in Kentucky though really limits my options, as there is a very limited market to find good used screen printing equipment in such a rural state.


Nobody can tell you if you will get the press or not. Use your best judgement. Have you bought on Ebay before?


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes I have. I imagine that I would probably get the press, but honestly I've been looking around at all of the different manufacturers and I really would like a Vastex. I may hold out until I find one for sale.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Reason for a Vastex? Hopkins is a really nice press.


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

They look reeeally really sturdily built, I like the raised platen design because it will let me squeeze in just a little bit extra printing space, and I like that they will custom make rubber covered steel platens in custom shapes and sizes, which is very important to me because I eventually want to have custom made platens for every sized shirt that allow me to print on the entire shirt. I'm trying to find ways to get around the limitations of a manual press without spending a fortune on an automatic. As I'm so far away from screen printing shows, about all I have to go off of is what I can see online. When I look at the Vastex, it looks like a serious piece of machinery, it doesn't look like something that would have too many problems. And people that own them seem to really love them.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you sure that's a Riley Hopkins and not an older Hopkins International press? 

They're both great presses, but $2500 is a little steep if it's an older hopkins just because of the age.


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know, it just says Hopkins. I've been going back and forth on whether or not I want to get it, and that would be a good question to ask before I decide either way. It does look different from the current Riley Hopkins model, but I figured maybe it was just a few years older.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

have you try looking here?.... Riley Hopkins Screen Printing Press, Hopkins Presses, Riley Hopkins Press, Hopkins Press, Hopkins Printing Press


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I am betting it is a hopkins international. If it is in good condition thats an ok price. I have a hopkis winn press and love it. I live in florida so if you need someone to go look at it I might do that for you if it is not too far from my home. contact my email or leave a private message if you are interested.

Vastex is a great press also. they are tough presses and friendly to use. If it were not for the price difference I might have verywell ended up with a vastex instead.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd try to get him to drop the price a little, but those Hopkins are good presses, and the parts are still available from Hopkins/BWM. I know gas is expensive, but if I had a truck or a trailer (or a hitch), I'd drive to Florida with cash and look at it. Shipping won't be much, if any cheaper than the drive. If you do go to look before buying, compare all the printheads to see if anything is broken or missing from any. Also, spin the two carousels to see if there is any binding or notchiness in the bearings. Other than that, it should be a good press.


----------

